# LFG in Southeast London



## DonAdam (Sep 7, 2012)

My wife and I just moved to London (Woolwich Arsenal) from the US. Looking for a gaming group.

We'd love to find a weekly game, preferably on a weeknight. We play a lot of 4e but would be happy to try most other stuff. The group is more important than the game.

We've also tried and liked: D&D Next, Cortex (the BSG and Serenity system), Mutants and Masterminds (2nd or 3rd), Marvel Heroic Roleplaying, Dread, Cthulhu, retro D&D, Secret Fire, and others. The wife would love to try Mouseguard.

We'd also be up for board games.

Only things we would be less interested in would be 3e (still burned out), WoD, Shadowrun, or Rifts. But maybe worth it depending on the particulars (i.e., maybe a low magic or Arcana Unearthed game, etc.)


----------

